# George Wins!!! George Wins!!!



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

I can't believe it, big 'ol George Hincapie has won his first stage in the Tour de France. This is just a storybook ending for an epic day like today!

Congrats George!


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

What a GREAT result for George!

Well deserved, and on such a killer stage. He has really shown today the kind of rider he has become over the past few years. I love it!


----------



## cadence90 (Sep 12, 2004)

INCREDIBLE!!! What a win for a guy who really deserves it!
As far as the Tour overall, this goose is cooked. Good for Basso too!!!


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*so much for my wife's Sunday rest.*

Apparently the hallway and the closed bedroom door weren't enough when I started clapping and yelling "Go! Go!" in the final thousand meters... oh well. Seeing big George win (on a Pyrenean summit!) was totally worth the grumpy look that followed.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Aug 21, 2004)

Big congrats to George, great win.

Lou.


----------



## wirespeed (Jul 4, 2005)

I could not be happier with Hincapie's win today. Hincapie is the nicest, hardest working, most selfless domestique. Funny to me that when he started with postal in '96 he was trying to win in the big sprints, but his first stage win in his career comes on one of the hardest mountain days in the Tour. I'm a huge Hincapie fan, and I'm simply overjoyed right now.

Looking at the GC, I'd say that Ullrich has a good chance to get into third and a longshot to get second. I don't think he can pass Basso. Should make for an interesting final time trial.


----------



## travis200 (Oct 29, 2002)

I am glad big George won today. He is my favorite rider. A 1 day classics man to the grand tours the man can do it all.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

That is one of _those_ wins; that is the reason I watch, that is why people who just go for the Jan and Lance show don't get it. Excellent ride, excellent rider, full team support at Paris-Roubaix next!


----------



## campyhag (Feb 4, 2004)

olr1 said:


> That is one of _those_ wins; that is the reason I watch, that is why people who just go for the Jan and Lance show don't get it. Excellent ride, excellent rider, full team support at Paris-Roubaix next!


You took the words right out of my keyboard. I was screaming Go George so loud the neighbors must think Im nuts....


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Jun 29, 2005)

I was watching the stage alone in my bedroom. I found myself clapping and routing him in the sprint.

Nobody deserves a stage win more. He has always served Lance in the tour. He has raced and finished every single stage in the last 8 tours. THat is pretty incredible in its own right, Who ever thought a former sprinter would win the hardest mountain stage of the tour? You have to be happy for him. It is a great result.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Friggin' hell yeah!*

12345


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 22, 2005)

*George's Stage Win is Sweeter Than Armstrong's Seventh!*

I don't want to take anything away from the fact that Lance is probably going to retire a seven time champion of the Tour De France, but I am sure when everything is said and done, that I just saw my favorite moment of this year's Tour. Watching George race up the mountain slowly dropping the escape group to the top of the final climb to take the stage win will without a doubt be the best story of this year's tour!


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Amen Amen Amen brother.

They also serve who stand and wait.

George, you are the man.


----------



## carreraRC (Jul 15, 2005)

I have always supported Lance (so has George), but today is the reason that real cyclists watch the tour. That was a fantastic win from a sprinter. As a sprinter myself, even getting up a 3% grade is no fun, so rock on George, go get em!!!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Does Lance now have to win a flat stage to compensate for George winning a mountain stage?


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*George, the man!*



travis200 said:


> I am glad big George won today. He is my favorite rider. A 1 day classics man to the grand tours the man can do it all.


Big George earned this Day.

I am so very happy to see him get a stage. Talk about a dark horse.

GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE GEORGE


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Gimme some more George!

Come On!

Let me hear Ya!

Gimme some George Y'all!


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

It was great to see George didn't blow this win. He has a bad habit of squandering great opportunities. That said, I am very happy for him. He truly earned a victory in the Tour after all these years!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Good thinge George didn't cry...

... cause I would have joined him.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

*I have to agree.*



Live Steam said:


> It was great to see George didn't blow this win. He has a bad habit of squandering great opportunities. That said, I am very happy for him. He truly earned a victory in the Tour after all these years!


That is part of the reason my heart was pounding watching the last K's go by... and why I was talking to the TV like a twit: Take him at the 1K flag, George. Get inside the barriers and then go, George. Don't wait too long, George. 

Watching the stage with my baby girl in my lap, thinking that George's baby girl was probably waiting for him, I was going nuts as he calculated and hung back. It was a relief when he finally took it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*I'm happy for George..*

and he does deserve a stage win more than anyone in the tour, but didn't the Phonak guy do ALL the work most of the day with George sitting on following wheels? Yeah I now, he was protecting, but he said Johan told him to go for it and he still didn't do hardly any work. I know it happens everyday in cycling, but I just think it's cr*&.

Congrats George, you finally go what you deserved.


----------



## giveme2wheels (Jul 1, 2005)

**

Way to go GH, you are a freakin' stallion!!

Welcome to the pantheon of stage winners (along w/ LeMond, Phinney, Pierce, Hampsten, Armstrong, Hamilton & Zabriskie)!


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

*George is da man.*

The stars have aligned and all is finally just in the cycling world. If there was ever a man who deserved a stage win it was George. Way to go! I am so happy for him, this will be one thing I will remember this Tour for. Too bad the boob on ESPN radio couldn't have taken the time to learn how to pronounce his name.


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

> I know it happens everyday in cycling, but I just think it's cr*&.


 That's like getting upset at being dealt Blackjackl! That's racing!


----------



## El Caballito (Oct 31, 2004)

*Hats off to King George*



[email protected] said:


> I don't want to take anything away from the fact that Lance is probably going to retire a seven time champion of the Tour De France, but I am sure when everything is said and done, that I just saw my favorite moment of this year's Tour. Watching George race up the mountain slowly dropping the escape group to the top of the final climb to take the stage win will without a doubt be the best story of this year's tour!


Agree! Watching George win today has also been my favorite tour moment. Big George deserved to win. He has quietly gone about his business helping Lance, it's about time he gets some of the limelight. Hats off to King George!


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

George has always been the "bridesmaid" and never the "bride" -- You know he's turned down huge offers from other teams to ride with Lance. 

I'd never seen him race in anything other than a supportive role for Lance until this year in some of the classics. 

Extending the metaphor here . . . Today Geo. got to the alter and said "I do!" 

This stage is viewed by everyone in Europe as the premier stage, the most prestigious to win. Yaaaaaaahoooooooooo ! ! !


----------



## elijahm (Jul 17, 2005)

*business as usual*

Hincapie was unhuman today, looked completely unphased the whole time. just awesome. his reaction was so cool too, no big ostentatious show, no freaking out OH MY GOD UNBELIEVABLE I DID IT I DID IT's.... just like wow, that was weird. he looks good winning, that's for sure.


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

elijahm said:


> Hincapie was unhuman today, looked completely unphased the whole time. just awesome. his reaction was so cool too, no big ostentatious show, no freaking out OH MY GOD UNBELIEVABLE I DID IT I DID IT's.... just like wow, that was weird. he looks good winning, that's for sure.


I totally agree. His reaction was very spontaneous and humble. Just pure joy, especially if you compare it to McEwen's bluster.


----------



## DW4477 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> and he does deserve a stage win more than anyone in the tour, but didn't the Phonak guy do ALL the work most of the day with George sitting on following wheels? Yeah I now, he was protecting, but he said Johan told him to go for it and he still didn't do hardly any work. I know it happens everyday in cycling, but I just think it's cr*&.
> 
> Congrats George, you finally go what you deserved.


I think going uphill that both riders are working pretty hard. If the guy didnt want to lead the whole way he could have slowed enough to let George come around him.


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Mosovich said:


> and he does deserve a stage win more than anyone in the tour, but didn't the Phonak guy do ALL the work most of the day with George sitting on following wheels? Yeah I now, he was protecting, but he said Johan told him to go for it and he still didn't do hardly any work. I know it happens everyday in cycling, but I just think it's cr*&.
> 
> Congrats George, you finally go what you deserved.


Being the superior sprinter, George just had to mark Perreiro. Perreiro had to keep the pace up to weaken George, as well as keep the remnants of the break from catching back on. George probably didn't care if others caught back on, since he could outsprint them also. Besides, there really isn't that much of a draft going uphill at that speed.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I liked his salute*

the arms over the head in "I can't believe it" and then as he crosses the line he just turns his head with a smirk that said to me "well son of a ...I got one" the little head move said volumes, you could see the disbelief. So stoked.


----------



## Red Bordoe (Jul 18, 2005)

*I am simply beside myself*

and I can't add anything to what's already been said.

Yesterday was simply the best..it was my Tour...what I will remember most of the 2005 Tour.

There I was, screaming my head off, and my wife along side me sobbing as George crossed the line. It simply doesnt get any better, and there surely is noone else who deserved such a win more than George.

There are some people trying to qualify the win because of some notion about how much George should have or could have pulled, but I'll have none of it. It was a wonderful ride on its own terms, and to anyone who would try to diminish the nature of that win, I say, "after what Domo did to George at Paris Roubaix, I don't wanna hear about it!"


----------



## Drifter (May 17, 2005)

George's win was one of my all-time great Tour high points! Way to go George!!!!
Btw, was he on a 5.9SL?


----------



## XC Roadee (Apr 1, 2005)

*who is this Goerge fellow*

that y'all keep yapping about


----------

